# Competition Preparedness



## Nolerama (Jan 12, 2010)

What do you guys and gals do to prep for competition?

At the competition, do you roll a little bit with your training partners before your match(es)?


----------



## Steve (Jan 12, 2010)

I try to eat early in the morning, as soon as I wake up.  I do some light calisthenics before the match.  Jumping jacks, crunches, hip escapes and other light drills. Ultimately, I end up just bouncing around to keep the nervous energy under control.


----------



## MattJ (Jan 13, 2010)

Light, position-only rolling is a great warm-up, and gets me in the right frame of mind.


----------

